# History Channel - Quest for Dragons



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.historychannel.com/globa....jsp?EGrpType=Series&Id=15432062&NetwCode=THC

Did anyone catch this? I caught the last 10 minutes last night and it was pretty neat. It's on again this Sunday at noon EST and I would like to know if it's worth TIVOing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 5, 2005)

I watched it last night. It was pretty interesting...nothing really special or new that hasn't been said before, but I'd say its worth TIVOing.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 5, 2005)

I watched it last night and enjoyed most of it. They did seem to dwell forever on the fact that people thought dinosaur bones were dragon bones. I did like the section about the North and Central American dragons.


----------



## RC Hagy (Aug 5, 2005)

DVR'd it. Will be watching with my boys.


Hagy


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 5, 2005)

I watched it last night and I liked it as well.  I was really facinated with the religious aspect of the dragons as well as the fact that so many different sociieties have it in their culture.  YOu have cultures talking about dragons whom hadn't met for centuries later.  Wierd.  

I was a little miffed, no mention of dungeons and dragons.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 5, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> They did seem to dwell forever on the fact that people thought dinosaur bones were dragon bones.





What, you mean they aren't?


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Aug 5, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I was a little miffed, no mention of dungeons and dragons.





They mentioned Dungeons & Dragons briefly towards the end.  It was more in reference to video games however & not the RPG


----------



## ssampier (Aug 6, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I watched it last night and enjoyed most of it. They did seem to dwell forever on the fact that people thought dinosaur bones were dragon bones. I did like the section about the North and Central American dragons.




I thought so as well. They didn't quite answer my question, "Why do we still care?" They pointed out that culture that embraces science "forgets" the dragon (contrasting to the "unscientific" China that dragons are still integral and many still search for dragons). They didn't quite explain why our modern society is still captivated by the dragon, even if it is fantasy.

I guess I was hoping for a psychological explaination of the "dragon fantasy".


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 6, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I thought so as well. They didn't quite answer my question, "Why do we still care?" They pointed out that culture that embraces science "forgets" the dragon (contrasting to the "unscientific" China that dragons are still integral and many still search for dragons). They didn't quite explain why our modern society is still captivated by the dragon, even if it is fantasy.
> 
> I guess I was hoping for a psychological explaination of the "dragon fantasy".



Actually they did kind of reference that it might be genetic inside of us.  How the dragon is made up of all of our former predators.  I thoughtit was an interesting argument


----------



## ssampier (Aug 7, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Actually they did kind of reference that it might be genetic inside of us.  How the dragon is made up of all of our former predators.  I thoughtit was an interesting argument





An interesting idea, but I guess I was hoping for more. I have my Bachelor's degree in Sociology, so I have difficulty accepting theories as "Well it's genetic...."

Genetics I can fully understand for physical features, such as eye color, height, etc, but I have a harder time with behavior. It's my bias, of course, so I wanted more information to tide my brain over.


----------



## reveal (Aug 7, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Genetics I can fully understand for physical features, such as eye color, height, etc, but I have a harder time with behavior. It's my bias, of course, so I wanted more information to tide my brain over.




Ah, the classics. Oh nature vs. nurture, you will be argued over for eternity.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 8, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Actually they did kind of reference that it might be genetic inside of us.  How the dragon is made up of all of our former predators.  I thoughtit was an interesting argument




Did they offer any explanation why this 'Gestalt Predator' invariably takes the form of a giant reptile even though dinosaurs were  extinct (_supposedly_) long before humans appeared.

I hope they're not suggesting that we carry a genetic fear from our 'rat-like' ancedents (that would be ridiculous).


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 8, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Did they offer any explanation why this 'Gestalt Predator' invariably takes the form of a giant reptile even though dinosaurs were  extinct (_supposedly_) long before humans appeared.
> 
> I hope they're not suggesting that we carry a genetic fear from our 'rat-like' ancedents (that would be ridiculous).



I have to rewatch it, but they may not have been reffering to dinosaurs when they said reptiles.  Even though the dinosaurs may have been exctinct by the time we came around, there were still large reptiles such as snakes, alligators and crocodiles that were three to four times as large as they are now.  They would have still been natural enemies of ours.


----------



## RC Hagy (Aug 8, 2005)

My sons and I watched and enjoyed. 'tween this one and the show which aired the Discovery Channel, I have been having a time explaining to my oldest that there is no _definitive_ proof there were really real dragons... I do not try to hard though. 


Hagy

Massachusetts


----------



## ssampier (Aug 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah, the classics. Oh nature vs. nurture, you will be argued over for eternity.




You nailed it. I have _interesting_ discussions with my Engineering student cousin. He seems to think all behavior is inborn.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Aug 10, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Did they offer any explanation why this 'Gestalt Predator' invariably takes the form of a giant reptile even though dinosaurs were  extinct (_supposedly_) long before humans appeared.
> 
> I hope they're not suggesting that we carry a genetic fear from our 'rat-like' ancedents (that would be ridiculous).




That theory was that dragons combine big cats, predatory birds, and snakes.

On the subject of Dungeons & Dragons, there was a CGI sequence showing something that was clearly a D&D red dragon, followed later by an yrthak.


----------

